# What to look for when buying a used P225



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm meeting up with a guy on Monday to see about buying a used Sig P225/P6. Looks good in the photos, comes w/4 mags and 150 rounds of ammo. Don't really need to ammo (I know what you're thinking) but the P225 & 4 mags has my interest. I've done a little research on prices and the differences (minimal) between the 225 and 6, so feeling pretty confident about the 'once over', but was looking for specifics on any 'problem' areas I should be aware of. 

Thanks in advance for any replies...


----------



## Mavis (Oct 14, 2013)

Picked up a 99% P225 last week. If it's is a true 225 your in good shape, if it's a p6 you will need some new parts, springs and maybe barrel work if you want to shoot hollow points, but will still be a decent gun. Police turn ins are cheap, P225 not so cheap. The P225 is my nicest sig. I run a short trigger with a SRT sear. Give the pistol a good look, if its not beat up from thousands of rds, grab it.


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

So did you buy it? My P225 is another favorite of mine. I'm torn between it and my P228 as my favorite 9mm.


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

I did, E46SC3, it was a P6 and my follow-up post has the details and photographs...


----------

